# Would you take part in something like this?



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm a real estate agent and friends with a good financial planner who specialize in helping people get financially re-established after divorce (she mostly works with women). She works with many family law attorneys. 

We're talking about putting together a monthly seminar where she, a family law attorney and I would offer basic info about what the divorce process can do to a person's finances and what services each of us offers to help minimize the tremendous difficulty of divorce. After a short presentation by each of us, we'd have a breakout session where people could speak to us privately if they wanted more specific info about their unique circumstances. 

Is this something you'd have attended if it had been available to you? What information would you have wanted most? Right now, we're looking at providing: 

- statistics on divorce and how it affects finances
- info on the court system, how it works, and common mistakes people make
- info on how to save on attorney fees and court costs
- info on how assets are divided, child support awards, and family support
- how to budget for a new home and reach other financial goals

What do you think? Good idea or likely to flop?


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Would this be a pro bono service?

I speak for myself when I say I would attend if I did not have to pay anything, but if I had to pay for this service I would not attend.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I would not be into that.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I would have gone to something like this to learn more about the process, the law, and my options. I think it would be very popular and useful - the main problem is getting the word out to people facing separation and divorce.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it is a great idea. Hardest part would be getting the word out but I am sure you can sort that part out.

Personally I would not have attended only because I had no need. Ex and I sorted everything out ourselves, no Lawyers. We are both financially savvy and I am in a very good place with my finances.

But yes I can see that this idea has merit.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for the feedback so far! To answer whether it would be pro bono, the answer is a huge yes. 

Naturally, if anyone decided to buy/sell property, find a financial advisor, or hire an attorney, we're all hoping they'd select us for that, but the seminar itself would be free and we'd be providing refreshments also.

As far as finding people and the fog of divorce, we'd do some mailings to marriage counselors and family law attorneys, as well as providing pamphlets at the county courthouses around here.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I Aussie we have a Govt agency, Centrelink which is the agency that deals with all Govt benefit payments, they are also tied in with CSA Child Support Agency that oversees all child support whether people do self collect or it is employer collected.
If you have an equivalent it would be a good starting place as here pretty much ALL divorcing couple have some contact with Centrelink and CSA


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Kathy, you could put ads up on Craigslist for it to get the word out. Or Facebook, etc. 

It may turn into a therapy session! Lol


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

GREAT ideas, Holland and Jellybeans! Thank you very much!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I would have wanted advice on reestablishing credit by myself and recuperating from financial damage done by irresponsible ex.

I read every financial article I could, got my credit reports every year, checked them, disputed stuff regularly. 

Reestablished credit slowly, saved, etc.

Might want to discuss making a new will because that's important after divorce and certainly affects finances.

Some people aren't as thirsty for knowledge on the subjects - probably those who need it the most are the least likely to seek.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Not if it happened in my town or state, that's how rumors start


----------

